# Lotus Notes Guide for begineer



## Elecktra_Claire (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been using microsoft visual studio 2008 IDE for asp.net application with C#. Now I want to learn lotus notes applications to develop web applications. I am totally novice user in lotus notes. is there anyone who knows begineer's guid for lotus notes application. 

Thanks in advance.
Claire


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Here.
Here.
Here.

Those links should prove to be helpful.


----------

